# Canon EOS 5D Mark II



## bahubb (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy balls. That's all I really have to say. This camera has it *ALL*.

21.1 Megapixels
Full-Frame CMOS Sensor
DIGIC 4 Image Processor
ISO Range of 100-6400
Live View shooting, _*Live View HD videos*_


Please people take a look at this camera and tell me it doesn't instantly steal your heart. I'm in love with a camera!

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=139&modelid=17662

Take a look at the video made by professional photographer Vincet Laforet. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetProductArticlesAct&productID=249&articleTypeID=225

I'm definitely saving my pennies for this baby.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

What rock have you been living under?   

This was released over a month ago, that's when we all got excited.  Well, some of us anyway.  

Some people are quite disappointed with this camera, or at least disapointed that Canon didn't make it as good as they could/should have.


----------



## Overread (Dec 5, 2008)

*gives it a few posts before MP war! *
honestly even though its not got the AF, weathersealing and FPS that I desire for wildlife I am hooked on this camera. My only advantage is that by the time I can afford one the M3 will probably be out


----------



## bahubb (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha I've been out of the country in Costa Rica for the past year. That's why I was so ecstatic last night when I found out Canon had released the Mark II. I'm happy with the reviews it's received thus far. But I've never heard of the M3. I'm gonna research that right now


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2008)

its not even mentioned yet! 
the M2 is hardly out yet - so its going to be a long while before we start hearing anything even remotly reliable about the camera - its just a measure of how long it will be before I am able to spend that sort of money on a body


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 6, 2008)

Weather sealing kills it for me. I will say with the 1D and its small 1.3 sensor for now.


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2008)

Speak to AlexB - he says his 5D even without weather sealing still does a good job and I would expect the 5DM2 to be made to a similar standard.
I agree though , I still can't get why weathersealing is only on the 1D line bodies - it just makes no sense for a tool which is often out in the elements.


----------



## McQueen278 (Dec 6, 2008)

Overread said:


> Speak to AlexB - he says his 5D even without weather sealing still does a good job and I would expect the 5DM2 to be made to a similar standard.
> I agree though , I still can't get why weathersealing is only on the 1D line bodies - it just makes no sense for a tool which is often out in the elements.


They do that so that people will spend $8k on the 1Ds MkIII.  If they didn't withhold something they would lose all of their 1 series sales to rich amateurs.  It stinks, but I wouldn't do it any differently if I were in charge of Canon.


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2008)

AF points and speed fine
FPS fine
Buffer fine
greater dynamic range fine
but weathersealing not fine! Its just all the other points contribute to getting a better shot whilst weather sealing can be the defining point in getting the shot in the first place (ie encouraging people to shoot in the rain). Besides it would aid L lens sales since more people would be able to take advantage of the weather sealed apsect of such lenses


----------



## bahubb (Dec 6, 2008)

To tell you the truth I agree with Overread. It wouldn't be a smart move on Canon's part if the weathersealing feature was included, as much as we want to it be. But hey, we have many more reasons to be glad such a great camera was released. Instead of being pessimistic. Cup half full people!
And also, at my skill level, with or without the weatherseal it wouldn't make a huge difference in my work.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2008)

Does the 5D II have the same weather sealing as the 40D/50D?  Even that is an upgrade from the 'nothing' that the 30D & 5D had.

I've had my 20D get absolutely soaked (in Costa Rica).  The LCD even fogged up on the inside, but it never missed a beat and still works fine, years later.  I wouldn't worry too much about it.  And if it really is an issue, there are plenty of rain covers made specifically for SLR cameras & lenses.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 8, 2008)

The 5D MKII has weather sealing. It's not completely resistant and not as good as the 1d, but it's there.


----------



## eyeye (Dec 8, 2008)

So thumbs up or down?  I am thinking about getting one after the new year.  I dont do alot of shooting in the rain


----------



## bahubb (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Big Mike, I just got back from Costa Rica! I was there for a church mission and absolutely loved it. It's gorgeous there.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2008)

I went there for my Honeymoon...I also loved it, beautiful part of the world.  We have been considering going back.  I know someone who is building a house in Panama, so we might go there instead (if we go anywhere).


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 9, 2008)

The major issue with the 5D Mark II is the now infamous "Black Dot" issue.  This is caused by a conflict within the camera's internal software and large contrast variations.  Should be fixed within a month using a firmware upgrade.

I pose this question:  Why spend 7K on one camera when you could just about get 3 5d Mark II's?  Any reputable distributor, i.e. Calumet, offers a complete protection plan.  That means if you get mad and take a hammer to your camera, once you come to your senses you can bring it in for a new one.

With the increased weather sealing on the 5D Mark II and the superior L series glass (obviously the ones for outdoors), one could afford to do without.  With this said, if you are going to be in the elements and cover is not an option, the 1D series is the way to go. 

There are some great prices on used 1Ds Mark II's, why not go that route?

Just some thoughts.

-Nick


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 9, 2008)

In this case just make sure highlight tone priority is off until the firmware update.  -Shea


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Forgot to include that Shea, thanks.

-Nick


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 10, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> In this case just make sure highlight tone priority is off until the firmware update. -Shea


 
People are still having the issue with all of that stuff off.



dtornabene1 said:


> The major issue with the 5D Mark II is the now infamous "Black Dot" issue. This is caused by a conflict within the camera's internal software and large contrast variations. Should be fixed within a month using a firmware upgrade.
> 
> I pose this question: Why spend 7K on one camera when you could just about get 3 5d Mark II's? Any reputable distributor, i.e. Calumet, offers a complete protection plan. That means if you get mad and take a hammer to your camera, once you come to your senses you can bring it in for a new one.
> 
> ...


 
Because the 1Ds MKIII is an old camera in the world of digital bodies and the 5D MKII is just matching the specs. Canon's next big camera will probably be the 1D MKIV and 1Ds MKIV. One of the execs said they were already working on the DIGIC V processor before the 5D MKII was officially released.

Plus the 1Ds MKII has dual DIGIC III processors and can shoot at 5fps, write to two cards at once, and has a faster and more accurate focusing controller.. There's more features besides that, but they're there and I'm sure that in several months time, the new $8000 1Ds MKIV will blow the 5D MKII out of the water.


----------

